# Self Portrait / Merger



## Sirashley (Nov 3, 2009)

I did this shot awhile back for a merger contest... I finished 9th out of 40 some odd photos, which was the best I had done yet... Anyway, C&C always welcome, it was shot with a Nikon D200, with an 18-70 Nikon lens and an SB-24 Flash bouncing off the ceiling.


----------



## CRZY BMW (Nov 5, 2009)

Sylar?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Brian L (Nov 5, 2009)

Pretty cool shot man!


----------



## Knawx (Nov 6, 2009)

You should brighten the iris of your left eye. I think the green standing out on both eyes would look really cool.


----------



## leighthal (Nov 6, 2009)

CRZY BMW said:


> Sylar?!?!?!?!?!


 
ROFL! 

Great concept for merge. I am going to blatantly steal your idea for some of my own fun. Is it blatantly if you tell them you are stealing?


----------



## Sirashley (Nov 6, 2009)

leighthal said:


> CRZY BMW said:
> 
> 
> > Sylar?!?!?!?!?!
> ...



I get the Sylar thing all the time. I don't watch the show so for awhile, I had no idea who people were talking about till I googled it... 

As far as stealing the idea, I'm sure if I searched hard enough, I could find someone who has done something similar before I did it, trust me, its all been done before   So do your rendition and post it, just a word of advice though, you have to bounce the flash because if you throw any direct light towards the LCD screen on the phone, you will get a either a flash reflection, or the screen will be blown out.


----------



## leighthal (Nov 6, 2009)

slight problem......I don't own a cell phone
yes *gasp I'm a technology hold out. I had one for a month but was so annoyed with people calling me all the time that I put it in a drawer until the battery died.


----------



## Inst!nct (Nov 6, 2009)

leighthal said:


> slight problem......I don't own a cell phone
> yes *gasp I'm a technology hold out. I had one for a month but was so annoyed with people calling me all the time that I put it in a drawer until the battery died.



World.
Meet Mr. Popular

, <3


----------

